# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  bác nào biết giá cả trục vít me trên thị trường không.

## Đích Nguyễn Thế

em tìm mua các trục vít me x40 x30 x50

----------


## dungtb

Bác liên hệ em nhé

----------


## Phụ Trợ Công Nghiệp

> Bác liên hệ em nhé


Hi bác,
Bên e đang độc quyền Hiwin tại việt nam,

Bác cần thanh trượt hay vitmebi, động cơ thì alo e nhé
Tuấn Anh: 0901 322 919 zalo, skype, line
mail: kd1 @ deduong . com
www . facebook . com / hiwinvietnam

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Hi bác,
> Bên e đang độc quyền Hiwin tại việt nam,
> 
> Bác cần thanh trượt hay vitmebi, động cơ thì alo e nhé
> Tuấn Anh: 0901 322 919 zalo, skype, line
> mail: kd1 @ deduong . com
> www . facebook . com / hiwinvietnam


 nghĩa là lâu nay em mua mà không phải bác cung cấp tjif đó là lấy hàng từ bác hết hả bác? Vậy chắc giá sẽ mềm hơn mấy chỗ đại lý cấp 2 trở đi rồi?

----------


## baongoc

> em tìm mua các trục vít me x40 x30 x50


Anh cần mua thanh trượt vit me bi thi alo em nha, bên em nhập tại nhà máy đài loan nên gia mềm anh a 0933 859 465

----------

